# how to deal with double lash



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

well from my practice games before my tournament i found that 2 dps with wings and lash are a pain in the ass to kill, aside from focusing all fire on them or ignoring them and hoping they dont do too much damage. How would you deal with them in a 750pt game?


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Given I play nidzilla, usually a couple of venom canons, or TL devourers is all it takes to knock these puppies down. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Give us some suggestions as to what you have, and what your list is comprised of. Give us something to work with, as opposed to possibly telling you to use stuff you haven't yet purchased. 

Also, what's your opponent running in conjunction with dual lash?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

2 in 750 is harsh.

Transports for your guys and maybe a typhoon or something of that sort. Basically, just show him vehicles that he can't lash, and shoot him.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

bring a besball bat?

The list i used was:

Command squad, Vox, Ml 70pts


platoon command
vox, ML
50 pts

squad 1
vox, autocannon
70pts

squad 2
vox, lascannon
80pts

squad 3
vox, autocannon
70pts


Veterans
vox, chimera, Heavy stubber, Meltagun x3, shotguns
170 pts

Leman Russ
160 pts

Scout sentinels x2
Autocannon x2 
80 pts

I was trying to keep it balanced and not just against 1 opponent


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Protect yourself from movement with secondary units- use cheap blocker units to stop the enemy lashing you in directions you dont want to go.
This is easiest with monstrous creatures since their large bases simply wont fit between other models: surround a carnifex with 5 gaunts and the fex is unable to move in any direction.... since the lash doesnt ignore that (ie it does pick up the fex are throw it over other models) it cant move it more then an inch or 2.

This also works with normal sized models- use swarms to screen the other models and the first lash must move the screeners out of the way in order to get to the units behind (so long as the gaps between the screening unit's models are smaller then the bases of the 2nd unit).


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Typhoon's are pretty sweet, maybe a whirlwind or exorcist depending on what you play.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry if its jst me being thick, but how would a whirlwind help? an exorcist i could understand, since its multishot, and only 5+svae against it. But whirlwind? wounds on a 4+ and he has a 3+ save, one shot a turn?


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

2 Pinces in 750 points is going to be a big point sink so he wont have that many plague marines or obliterators (what else would someone using 2 lash princes take?) so i would focus on killing the troops so he cant cap objectives.

Also mechanising is the way to go as he cant lash vehicles so some melta guns or fusion gun on speedy land speeders or piranahs might work.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

his list was something like this

2dp with wings, lash

8khorne zerkers
rhino

10 csm

obliterator

he keeps the standard marines on an objective in cover and sends the rest forward, he uses lash to bunch people up or pull them in for a charge. if i focus on the troops he just rolls right up my army and tears it apart.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

get squad 2 to fire at the obliterator, lascannons will kill them pretty will if they hit, and will also instant death them.
There's not much that's good against demon princes, asside from dreadnaughts, but you can't get those. . . Your meltagun squad will do pretty well if you get them close enough.
Do you know what mark the marines have? the leman russ should do well agaist the marines, no armour saves and the like.
Other than that, can't help you much.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

ratling snipers will do good if you put 5 of them in a chimera he cant lash them good for the obliterator two.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

For once, I agree with someone recommending Ratlings - hidden in some-one else's Chimera, their usefulness is multiplied by about a thousand...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

thats actually a really good idea, will have to try it sometime. Thanks for all the helpful posts!


----------



## Okad (Jun 28, 2009)

Man, that lone obliterator would be a huge pain... Tough to ignore him, but difficult to divert enough firepower into taking him out.

I'd probably Focus fire in the Rhino and berzerkers, followed by the DP and Oblits. If the DPs assault, let them kill whatever theyre killing (not that you'll have a choice) and then nuke his face in half when he's done. I'd think about keeping the vets in reserve, so they can pop in and melt him when he (inevitably) attacks your tank. Too risky employing them elsewhere, and they will have the best chance of crippling him in that engagement.

1st turn (or opportunity), Every autocannon, followed by every missile, followed by every lascannon on the rhino, then drop a RussBomb on the berzerkers every turn. Use whatever else to make them die. Keep the Vets either in reserve or behind the Russ, to melt whichever horrible critter gets to the creamy centre. Autos/Missiles hit the DP (high str), Las probably try to pick off the obliterator (high AP). I'd probably deploy the tank on a flank, against something impassable, so when he assaults, he cant consolidate his DPs into a position whereby your tank blocks LOS.

That would be a really fun little brawl actually. You just need to make sure he can't assault two units with one, or consolidate into safety after he takes his target apart. If you kill the Rhino turn one, and have enough firepower left to hurt/kill a DP in that turn, you should be right. So many casualties though. hahaha..


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

as a guard player, casualties are not really a huge issue:grin:. I will probably try this next time i play him.

I need to get used to lots of casualties with guard, but in 3/4 games i have played, i only lost 3 guardsmen.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Remember that even though the Oblit has a 2+ save, he's only T4 - a few Multilasers should take him down...


----------



## Okad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah good point. I assumed it would be out of range for the most part, particularly if the vets are holding back. But yep, any STR6 firepower is a reasonable chance.

But yeah, lash is only good when he has something to capitalise on it with... and if you kill the berzerkers, he doesnt. Apart from the princes themselves, obviously, but they can fly anyway and hence can be in melee turn 2. Burn that bridge when you come to it =]


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

5 Grey Knights and a Brother Captain and give him a Null Rod. With Sms and IG they can be taken as allies. They are untouchable by Lash and there WS 5, Str. 6 is a nasty thing for DPs. If you had a bigger Pt. Game then take GK Termie Allies as they have 2+/5+ Saves and there Attacks are Power Weapons as well. Very Anti Lash Prince. Heck even without the Null Rod the Ageis Armore could smack down any Lash 1/2 the time.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I was just going to advise GK, they also have those flamers (or maybe it's the null rod) that remove inv. saves. If all else fails, take an Inquisitor as Elite, and an orbital strike to vaporize the DP. :laugh: I'm kidding, it's a terrible idea.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Take and Inquisitor Lord and give him psychic hood. Get a warrior with a plasma cannon to kill his marines and give the other two warriors plasma guns. The Inquisitor Lord will stop about half the lashes. If your worried about him lashing your Inquisitor Lord give him a null rod or instead of taking two warriors with plasma cannons take two penitent.


----------

